# EOS 350D - Largest Memory Card it will take?



## Paul_the_6th (May 17, 2006)

Hiya guys, this is my first post. I'm looking at the eos 350d on ebuyer for £479. I've worked out how to get it for £40 quid a month over 12 months interest free. All I need to know now is which memory card to get. 

I know I want 4gb and it will probably be kingston, but all it says on the ebuyer website is "The EOS 350D Digital takes both CF and CF-II cards, including cards of *over* 2GB capacity".

What's the largest capacity memory card that the 350d will take without any compatability issues? Is my "MORE POWER!" approach a bit bullish? Would I be better off buying maybe two x 2gb cards? 

Cheers, PT6^


----------



## Johnboy2978 (May 17, 2006)

I'm not sure of the max that it will accept, however, I have 2 gigs of memory from 4 512mb cards. For me, I feel safer having it spread out over several cards in case one craps out.  If my camera accepted a 4g card, I would prefer having 4 separate 1gig cards than having everything in one.  If it becomes damaged or lost then you have no memory.  
Just my .02


----------



## Big Mike (May 17, 2006)

I think the best deal for cards right now is probably on 1 gig or 2 gig.  The 4 gig cards are still a bit expensive.


----------



## danalec99 (May 17, 2006)

Rely on your instincts. _If_ you are comfy with having all the eggs in one or couple of _huge_ baskets, go ahead. I have a 4gig Kingston along with a bunch of 2 and 1 gig Sandisks. It's really a personal preference. The cost for CS storage is plummeting each day and I'm sure we all will be comfortable using beefier cards.

Welcome to TPF, by the way! 






			
				Big Mike said:
			
		

> The 4 gig cards are still a bit expensive.


The Kingston 4gig is not bad for this price at the Dell site. 
DealNews is a great place. You can have them email you whenever there is a sale on your preferred tools.


----------



## darich (May 17, 2006)

I think several smaller cards is better than one larger card.
My 20D takes approx 240 images at top quality jpeg on a 1gb card. I have 6 1gb cards. It takes a few secs to change cards and with a capacity similar to 240 per card you won't need to do it that often.

I'd go for 4 x 1gb or even 2 x 1gb but i wouldn't go for 1 x 4gb.

As has been mentioned already - they're still quite expensive.


----------



## jemmy (May 17, 2006)

Hi... I have the same Canon 350D with a !.0GB Compact Flash memory card.  It holds approx 450 photos shot at highest quality ( 8mp).... but the shop who sold it said it would hold 500 @ 8mp??!!  xx  Be warned though,... you may possibly fall in love with this camera! LOL


----------



## Paul_the_6th (May 18, 2006)

jemmy said:
			
		

> Hi... I have the same Canon 350D with a !.0GB Compact Flash memory card. It holds approx 450 photos shot at highest quality ( 8mp).... but the shop who sold it said it would hold 500 @ 8mp??!! xx Be warned though,... you may possibly fall in love with this camera! LOL


 
I'm still counting down the days till my new credit card arrives and I'm in love already lol. I'm still not sure whether to get rid of my dimage z5. It really is a superb camera with amazing optical zoom (12x!) and it has great colour reproduction etc. If I do sell it, I'll be able to afford another lense and some bits but I think I'll be best getting used to all the features before I rush out and buy pro stuff 

Bit like a guy I know who got his firearms licence and bought an anti aircraft gun the next day... but that's another story!


----------



## darich (May 18, 2006)

jemmy said:
			
		

> Hi... I have the same Canon 350D with a !.0GB Compact Flash memory card.  It holds approx 450 photos shot at highest quality ( 8mp).... but the shop who sold it said it would hold 500 @ 8mp??!!  xx  Be warned though,... you may possibly fall in love with this camera! LOL



That seems a lot given that my 20D only gives me about 240 images at highest quality JPEG.
Are you sure that's the highest quality?
I've never checked the 350D in person but if the sensor is the same and the resolution is virtually the same, then the compression must be pretty dramatic.


----------

